
Show HN: Didyougogo – An Altavista slayer - misterman0
http://didyougogo.com/blog/didyougogo.html
======
SyneRyder
The index is super tiny. A search for "the" got 112 results. Seems like a
quick way to explore the entire index. Also it indexes pages twice if you
submit them twice, so that needs to be fixed.

But for some crazy reason, I kinda like this. It feels like the 90s internet.
The links included so far have that same random mix of lots of nerdy links,
homepages & personal blogs, a few religious sites, and the occasional big news
website. Because there's no crawler yet, it's limited to the _specific_ pages
people thought were noteworthy. And because the index is so limited, I'm
stumbling on interesting things.

It's so weird looking at this and thinking "Y'know, maybe this could also work
if the links were curated into yet another hierarchical officious oracle", or
"if this site let me pay to show a small text ad on the side when someone
searched for a relevant keyword, I might spend a few dollars here".

Someone submitted the "Strawberry Pop-Tart Blow-Torches" page, which is one of
my earliest internet memories. Whoever submitted that, thank you for the
nostalgia!

~~~
ehsankia
I was really confused by this too. I searched a Steam, Twitch and a bunch of
other sites and it didn't find any of them. Then I did Youtube and it took 12
seconds (following queries were fast, I guess I was the first to search
Youtube).

This thing isn't slaying anything.

~~~
misterman0
Just wait until I get a real sword. My current is one virtual CPU and 1 GB
RAM. Last I looked there was 2 GB space on the HDD. I'm on an entry level B1S
Azure VM.

------
spchampion2
I searched for "Cnn" and got 0 results. I searched for "Amazon" and got a five
random results, including the IMDB page for "Rambo, Part 2."

If this were really like AltaVista, I'd get 3 trillion results and have to use
advanced Boolean logic to cut that down to the most useful 7,000 - so I guess
having no results is sort of easier...

~~~
misterman0
My boolean logic is here: [1] I'm sure it has flaws.

Since the index had only five or six entries a couple of hours ago I set the
matching to be wide instead of narrow. I'm also experimenting with loading the
model with phrases, phrases and words or words only. I might have f-ed up the
query parsing because of that. Remember, this is 0.1, fresh out of the press.

Searching the tree is here: [2]

Tokenization is here: [3]

[1]
[https://github.com/kreeben/resin/blob/master/src/Sir.Store/R...](https://github.com/kreeben/resin/blob/master/src/Sir.Store/ReadSession.cs#L68)

[2]
[https://github.com/kreeben/resin/blob/master/src/Sir.Store/V...](https://github.com/kreeben/resin/blob/master/src/Sir.Store/VectorNode.cs#L209)

[3]
[https://github.com/kreeben/resin/blob/master/src/Sir.Store/L...](https://github.com/kreeben/resin/blob/master/src/Sir.Store/LatinTokenizer.cs#L24)

~~~
tlb
Major search engines test every release against a list of search queries. You
could start with
[https://trends.google.com/trends/topcharts](https://trends.google.com/trends/topcharts).
You should have an automated test script with a list of (query, good URL)
pairs and make sure the good URL appears in the top few results.

~~~
misterman0
As preparation for this demo, yes I absolutely should have run such a test.
Eagerness won.

Thanks for the link.

~~~
tlb
Not just for demos, but to help you hack. You can make a small change to the
algorithm and re-run the test and see if the score goes up or down. It's very
convenient for testing changes deep inside the code.

------
oh-moses
Awesome, but man, that name really needs some work. It sounds like I'm asking
a two-year-old whether he's been on the potty.

~~~
ForrestN
I agree—naming is deeply underrated, and it's not at all too late! Just choose
something abstract and appealing, or a simple noun without any weird
associations.

~~~
misterman0
"Just choose something"

Did you see that South Park episode where they try to pick a name for their
startup but all names are taken? It's very, very funny.

So yeah, I want the perfect name for this. What _is_ the perfect name?

~~~
ForrestN
What about "unheavy search" ? Synonym for light, but very uncommon as far as I
can tell. It's not beautiful or elegant, but it's also not confusing and
making me think of gogo dancers. Best I could come up with in 5 minutes.

------
tcmb
Kudos for your courage to make your great ambitions public from the start.

1\. Does the site do any crawling on its own, or is the public index only fed
from submissions?

2\. It appears Umlaut/Unicode handling needs some work: When I search for
"Käse" (German for 'cheese'), I get the response "0 results for 'K&#228;se' in
'www' (0 ms)".

At this point I'm not sure if there's actually 0 results or if it was actually
searching for the escaped string.

~~~
misterman0
Thanks!

1\. You may submit a page. When I have a little more capacity that just 1
CPU/1 GB RAM I will also crawl.

2\. I'll look into it. Thank you.

~~~
gary__
Would the common crawl dataset be useful to you starting out?

[http://commoncrawl.org](http://commoncrawl.org)

~~~
misterman0
Yes absolutely. I have been holding off crawling because I have no server
capacity yet. That will probably sort itself out pretty soon from the looks of
it. When I have the disk space I'll start using their data.

------
pmorici
Is this supposed to be a joke? I can't tell. The index is certainly extremely
limited.

~~~
albertgoeswoof
The challenge is not building the search engine, it’s in building the index.

That’s why google wants every drop of data

~~~
0xcde4c3db
I've sometimes wondered whether it would work for a search engine to reduce
the indexing problem by focusing more on quality than quantity. Rather than
indexing everything in the universe and then trying to rank it, focus on
maximizing ROI and keeping the aggregate quality of the corpus up by
aggressively pruning low-quality paths up-front. In practice this might
require splitting the difference between classic Yahoo and modern search
engines, with manual maintenance of various black/white/greylists and rules to
assign different quality metrics for different users on social media sites,
which might reduce the effectiveness of this approach. Anyone know if
something like this has been tried?

~~~
actuallyalys
You can sort of simulate this by searching discussion sites like Hacker News
or Reddit. There's no pruning, but users do vote on what's most interesting or
relevant to them. I find searching HN is useful when I'm looking for tools
designed in the way HN readers tend to like: command-line, open source, and
using a standard format.

------
asaibx
As others have commented, love the ambitiousness of this! However, Unicode
searches do not seem to work at all -- not just "中文" but also even "français"
gives an error. Unicode support is something you definitely want to build in
from the very beginning in order to avoid headaches (for you and users) in the
future. Even if there is no content in the index, the presence of non-ASCII
characters in the search term should not lead to a server error. Suggest you
make Unicode the default encoding for everything even if you are not planning
on supporting non-English search results for the moment, just to avoid
unexpected errors when people search for things like "café" for example.

~~~
misterman0
The database has Unicode support but apparently my normalization and
tokenization does not. I will have a look at that ASAP. Thanks!

------
apo
_I 'm Marcus, founder of Didyougogo and author of the software behind it. For
the past ten years I've been trying to improve my programming and math skills
to get to a level where I could write a proper web search engine for the
written word using absolute cutting-edge IR methods. The final result is
something I have not seen or read about: a language represented as a 65K wide
vector-space, serialized into a binary tree that is balanced according to
node's cosine angle between them and their closest neighbours. Querying is
very fast, even for long phrases. Fuzzy, prefix, suffix and wildcard type
queries comes for free with the vector-space model. The system uses relatively
little resources and can run on as little as 1 CPU and 1GB RAM._

Is there any further technical documentation than this (besides the source
code)?

I tried searching some of the terms in this description on Google, but found
little specific information. One search turned up k-d trees. Is this related?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-d_tree](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-d_tree)

~~~
misterman0
I'm glad I could make you curious about this. I will gladly expand on the
documentation around the language model and querying as soon as I can.

In broad terms: its a 16-bit vector space in which you can encode anything you
like. I have chosen to encode phrases and words as bags-of-characters. This
separates terms from each other enough that they can be searched for reliably
(in almost all cases).

Terms that share a character have vectors that intersect one another and we
can measure the cos angle between them. That's the score.

That is represented as a binary tree.

A scan in the tree gives you the closest match and an address into a file on
disk; a list of document IDs.

At query time boolean logic is used on the result (document ID list) from each
query clause (AND/OR/NOT key:value).

I'll write something up.

~~~
ryanfox
Could the bags-of-characters approach cause issues with anagrams having the
same vector?

It would be surprising (to me) to get the same results for e.g. "strange" and
"garnets".

~~~
misterman0
Yes this model could cause issues such as the one you describe. With phrase
queries/multi-token queries this becomes less of a problem. Phrases aren't
anagrams that often.

A secondary index might become needed with the most popular terms, to resolve
which anagram is the right one.

------
azinman2
Got zero relevant results. Not even sure how the results came back, as the
words weren’t in there. Tried “Taoist tai chi,” then “Taoism”.

Love the ambition, but a long way to go go.

~~~
misterman0
Thank you and sorry about that. Feel free to submit a suitable page about
taoism.

~~~
azinman2
I’m the wrong one to submit as I’m trying to learn more myself. Wikipedia
entries are an easy place to start, and that should be straightforward to add
to your index.

I think it’s problematic to have random people submit to the index with no
incentive. I’m just becoming interested in tai chi, but I run no such webpage
(who usually submits). There might be a way to gamify or otherwise incentivize
people, but that’s a very non-scalable approach. Really only automated
crawling can be done to significantly widen your index. It’s just very
resource intensive... but good luck! I hope you can go far!

~~~
misterman0
"I think it’s problematic to have random people submit to the index with no
incentive."

"There might be a way to gamify"

I hear you. First of all, you guys aren't random people to me. You're my
favorite internet people.

There are already some hundred entries in the index, all from you guys. If I
analyzed the contents right now it would probably tell me something about us,
as a group.

One of the entries is pornhub.com. We have at least one male in the group.

Maybe organic growth of the index has already started. And once I teach you
how to use the public HTTP API and not just the web GUI, perhaps you will all
start to see how useful this service already is. And it will grow even more.

We'll see.

Someone just donated 5 huge servers, big ones. Didyougogo will be around a
while at least.

------
NeedMoreTea
Interesting idea. Isn't it a little late to slay Alta Vista though? :)

I searched for apple. Top result was the archive.org macos that showed up here
on HN recently, 2nd and 3rd were apple.com indexed 10s apart.

Then some odd results - though they do include the word apple on page just
once. The imdb page for 12 Monkeys appears 3 times.

I guess you're not trimming duplicates? Seems like you need some way to weight
rankings too.

I wish you every success - search definitely needs some competition.

~~~
sgt
I "googled" Google using Did yougogo, and Google.com didn't appear once on the
first page. Funny.

~~~
misterman0
If you submit Google to the "gogo" index it should start to appear when you
query.

Did you submit both a query and a URL?

Did you go go?

[http://didyougogo.com/add](http://didyougogo.com/add)

------
golangnews
I really like this idea, and the very simple implementation - big things start
small. We need more search engines, including ones which are not supported by
advertising.

Thanks for submitting.

~~~
medecau
What alternatives do Search Engines have for revenue?

------
mkl
Please put a license on the source code. Right now, by default, it's "all
rights reserved" so no one can use it or do anything with it.

~~~
ozzmotik
i second this idea, though I disagree with the idea that someone can't do
anything with it. there's nothing, say, physically stopping me, and since the
intent is expressed on the page as open source, i really doubt the author
would do anything to stop me either. beyond that, i doubt there are any other
parties interested enough to prevent anyone from using it, so at this point i
don't think it matters too much, especially when it's purposefully marketed as
open source and such.

still, all that being said, i agree with the idea of erring on the side of
safety. but either way, what you do in the privacy of your own device isn't
really constrained by licenses, so of course there's no reason you couldn't
just start working on it now if such were your desire and then worry about
distribution and such when the license itself changes. sort of a "fair use"
type thing imo

~~~
misterman0
I'm all about fair use and I would want you to draw exactly those conclusions
about me and about using my code.

I just added a MIT license. Not sure that was the right one, but to be clear,
I want anyone to be able to fork it, run a business/do whatever with it,
without me being able to sue them. At no time can I sue them.

The more forks the better. As long as they adhere to certain principles, like
not detroying the current HTTP API's, they will all be able to talk to each
other, which is how I would like this to scale.

By having many people running search services, load and storage will be
distributed.

Why would they run a search service? Well, they might need one for their site
and once it's up and loaded with your content, you can now start to query it
for data that you don't host. Others host it. I host a "www" index. You might
host a "my_data" index. So you can create queries that span those two indexes.

Is the (business) idea.

~~~
thekyle
> Well, they might need one for their site and once it's up and loaded with
> your content, you can now start to query it for data that you don't host.

That's a very interesting idea that I hadn't considered. So basically site
owners could host their own nodes that only index their own website. But since
the nodes can communicate the end result is an index of many different
websites.

------
pebers
Definitely some ambitious goals. There's nothing bad about that, but this has
an awfully long way to go - e.g. searching for "hacker news" works fine,
searching for almost anything else didn't find anything relevant. So while
it's nice to say it can run in 1CPU / 1GB, I'm not sure it's very useful at
that size (but I don't know how big it'd have to get to "break even" there).

Anyway, noted that it's a very early version, so good luck with it!

~~~
misterman0
Thank you!

Yep, I have probably messed up the relevancy a bit because of constantly
experimenting with how to load the model/index. Right now I'm using phrases
(sentences) as well as words, both extracted during the tokenization process.
Initially I used only phrases because using the current 65K vector-space model
that would match any word to any phrase containing that word. There are
perhaps sideeffects of reinforcing each word like that.

"long way to go"

I don't think so. The real bitch was to figure out how to maintain a good
representation of the language model on disk. How to update it. Remove data
from it. Now I anticipate a couple of months fine-tuning the balancing of the
tree and testing relevance. From what I have heard so far, relevance is a
little sub-par.

Scaling is the next thing. I have a great plan for that of course, mentioned
somewhere in this thread.

------
_ix
"If you are willing and able to offer sponsorship, reach out to me at
marcuslager at the biggest email provider in the world * dot com."

Is that _still_ yahoo.com?

~~~
boffinism
I'm too lazy to look that up - so I guess that filters out timewasters like me
from emailing him...

------
EamonnMR
Reminds me of [http://wiby.me](http://wiby.me)

~~~
SyneRyder
I tried Wiby and also got that same "90s internet" feeling, especially since
it prefers sites without CSS & Javascript.

I like the "Surprise Me" button, where it takes you to a random page from the
index. (I got a 90s era Babylon 5 fan page.) It could be interesting if
didyougogo added that, but it would need to add a NSFW filter.

------
dewey
A search engine without https, I think I'll stick with Google for now.

~~~
prepend
I think it’s a trade off. I think I’d rather have all my searches and traffic
visible than all of my searches and traffic only visible to the company best
in the world capable of storing forever and marketing to me.

I’m not quite sure the exact privacy trade-off but for things that I consider
non-sensitive, I certainly prefer non-https web.

~~~
dewey
https isn't just about something being sensitive or not. If there's no https
then everyone can just inject stuff in the page and do whatever like your ISP
showing ads and siphoning out your search history, a random person in a
coffeeshop adding a malicious site to your search results,...

~~~
prepend
That’s what I mean by non-sensitive stuff. I don’t care if someone inserts ads
or changes stuff. I’ll switch ISPs if they do that. If some intermediate
network does it, I’ll route around them. For stuff like this, I don’t care.

There’s a whole class of traffic I don’t care about, like this guy’s prototype
or your mom’s blog or whatever.

And I like segregating stuff I care about vs stuff I don’t.

Also note that with SSL, google can still do all this, but they have the same
pressure my ISP does if they ever try it.

~~~
theclash160
I don't totally understand your reasoning. There is no downside to using SSL
encryption and its completely free for websites to install it.

On the other hand, there are downsides to not using it (which have been
previously mentioned).

~~~
prepend
There are downsides, but I don’t think any massive. I don’t know OP’s hosting
situation, but there may be limitations there. Although even the most basic
hosts use letsencrypt nowadays.

But I think the most obvious downside is that OP is the only one working on
this and any time spent working out ssl is time away from feature development.
SSL is not a key feature of OP’s product so there may be other features more
important.

Simplicity is an important design principle. There are many things that have
“no downside [other than cost to set up and maintain].” but have no clear
value driver.

It’s quite possible that all the important stuff gets built out before users
make the value of ssl really clear.

------
z3phyr
Going on another vertical, this reminds me how useful early usenet was. Reddit
is too general and way less nerdy and mainstream to be a worthy usenet
replacement. Wishlist: a usenet killer

~~~
antod
I don't think you're wishing for a Usenet killer. We've already had plenty of
those, we're just wishing for one that didn't suck.

------
andai
> has a ranking model that encourages a good ratio between content and markup
> (less markup/script is better)

Well, I'm sold!

------
pferdone
Searched for „warez“... didn‘t return anything... I want to live in the old
days again :‘(

------
waterhouse
I'm getting 502 right now. Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:O9c79dJ...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:O9c79dJYOcoJ:didyougogo.com/blog/didyougogo.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-b-1)

Or archive.org:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20180813020050/http://didyougogo....](http://web.archive.org/web/20180813020050/http://didyougogo.com/blog/didyougogo.html)

------
keketi
The minimalistic layout is a pleasure to use compared to AltaVista's bloated
UI.

~~~
kps
Altavista was great when its raison d'etre was to show off the Alpha.

(I still miss proper boolean queries.)

~~~
scruffyherder
There is a hack to have the desktop Altavista search tool index gopher...

[https://blog.benjojo.co.uk/post/building-a-search-engine-
for...](https://blog.benjojo.co.uk/post/building-a-search-engine-for-gopher)

I've done it with a static set of data, the UTZoo Usenet data...

[http://altavista.superglobalmegacorp.com](http://altavista.superglobalmegacorp.com)

Shame it died on the vine, distributed, and curated search was a powerful tool
in the days of Veronica and Archie

~~~
nl
_istributed, and curated search was a powerful tool in the days of Veronica
and Archie_

No it wasn't. I'm old enough to have (tried to) use it, and it was terrible.

It was usually quicker and got better results to manually connect to FTP
sites, and run directory listing on likely directories untily ou found what
you were looking for.

~~~
scruffyherder
I'm old enough to have used it as well, and was able to find things with it..

------
humantiy
I like that we are now seeing this market of pro privacy and less tracking
type services like duckduckgo and this. Odd throw back to say altavista
slayer. Now we need an ask jeeves slayer and we've covered most bases.

------
nkozyra
Interesting project. Run this blog entry through a spellchecker, btw.

~~~
misterman0
Ok. Hmm, I really thought my perfect was English.

------
usermac
What just happened? I search for a park I visited just yesterday. "186"
hits(?) and two of those were two top page HN sites I just visited!? I'm
spooked.

------
ohiovr
I tried my favorite test search "android studio missing symbol r" and was
pretty disappointed by the randomness of the results, but that is a tough one.
Tried "newest iphone" but didn't come up with anything relevant until about 6
results down that found apple.com [edit didn't realize how small the index
was]

------
ohiovr
I think what could be cool is applying this as a personal search engine and
marrying it somehow to a personal dns server or squid/proxy server so that you
can have a way of harvesting your own browsing data. By using the squid or
dnsmasq logs you could spider out urls from it, and build your index
automatically.

~~~
medecau
You can already search your browsing history.

Non-centralized personal search engines have a few challenges to solve before
they're feasible. 1) The web cannot support thousands or even millions of
spiders/crawlers.

2) Search indexes are (probably?) too huge to distribute. See the commoncrawl
project. It's TB for a few Billion pages.

3) Assuming a single crawler collects the necessary data, indexes can be
easily distributed, and the search engine software is simple to set-up, who is
going to subsidise this effort?

~~~
ohiovr
Shared browsing search could be a thing maybe as a hobby only though. Probably
the only way to make it work is if "you want the privilage to search you must
serve too" kind of motto.

------
sleepychu
This is neat & impressive!

Why would I use this over duckduckgo? (Assuming that we're some time on and
the index is comparable?)

------
medecau
I thought of something similar has a holiday project. A small search engine
using SQLite FTS5 for a small set of websites crawled with Scrapy.

I made it public yesterday on [https://fts.fail/](https://fts.fail/)

Good luck slaying that dragon though.

------
projektir
Hmm. I tried to add a page for "duck", but it doesn't seem to work, and very
time I search for "duck", I still see a bunch of anime websites. Why are those
anime websites even on there?

Also, plans to add HTTPS?

This looks cool, though, good luck!

------
reitanqild
This is really cool. I love the feel of it and the ideas of running both on
prem as well as oublic instances, letting them cooperate and teaming up with
companies.

I know (almost) nothing about search engines but I hope something like this
succeeds.

------
mcjiggerlog
I don't understand what it's referring to when you say submit a URL AND a
search term. They're two separate forms. I submitted some URLs and they never
show up with relevant searches.

------
Jeema101
Who are you using for hosting? Amazon offers a free tier that could probably
host this to start out with if you're currently using a computer in your
bedroom or something. ;)

------
nasredin
Name makes it sound like it's related to DDG.

Definetely need a better one.

~~~
misterman0
I thought it was a nice homage to DuckDuckGo. What it really means is "Did you
submit both a query and a URL?"

~~~
foxhop
I think you have to provide a URL and some keyword.

------
mfincham
The "submit a URL" seems to need the URL scheme added (e.g.
[https://](https://)) or it silently fails.

------
gitgud

        91 results for 'hello world' in 'www' (32615 ms)
    

Not sure it can "slay" Google, but interesting project!

------
viraptor
Most of the goals can be already achieved using the Yacy project. Also it's
already got an existing, massive, distributed index.

------
gunkaaa
I love it - well done.

As always, the question is how it scales.

~~~
misterman0
I was just talking to someone about scaling so I'm reusing what I said:

Scaling out technically and socially seems a little bit related. I want to
scale out like this: a public search server (node) knows about other public
nodes and the semantic topics their data carries. When a node cannot
sufficiently answer a query it can reach out to other nodes by looking up a
map of topic/list of nodes. Sharding by table/collection can also be solved
the same way. That way, people owning public nodes can create queries that
span tables they don't even host. They can build analytics using _their_ data
_and_ the world's data. That's super-powerful.

------
notananthem
I get no results

------
josephv
It's fast! I like the technical detail - index too limited.

Searched Red Dead Redemption 2 - no game info

Searched "bobs" \- no bobs

------
cygned
One of colleagues argues that search has become infrastructure and thus there
should be an offering from the state which is also responsible for other
infrastructure.

There was a (failed) attempt by the EU I know about. And I don’t see that
happening in the near future.

~~~
jackvezkovic
The state spending money to provide you a search engine to select the
information they want to show you? Just sounds like a terrible idea.

------
jl2718
I tried emailing you at hotmail, but you are over the 1MB limit.

~~~
misterman0
Try my gmail.

------
nerdb0t
when i submit something to the search engine, it produces a result that
doesn't have anything to do with the search term.

it's unclear to me how i am supposed to help improve this.

~~~
misterman0
I'll make sure the right people understand how to fix things like that ASAP
because I love that you got the feeling you wanted to fix it.

There is something wrong currently with relevance, probably because of query
parsing errors but perhaps also in how text is tokenized. This whole idea
revolves around relevance so this is of course embarrassing. But it's 0.1
alpha. And it _did_ work on my machine.

Thanks for trying.

------
chrxr
I like that didyougogo isn't in the index! Added!

------
sergiotapia
> marcuslager at the biggest email provider in the world * dot com.

?

~~~
thekyle
I think he means gmail.

------
jhabdas
Sounds too good to be true. What's the catch?

~~~
misterman0
The catch is: this is 0.1 alpha software. I need a small team and some server
capacity to get rolling. I need people to submit URLs. And a few hundred
queries per second. That would scare the living shit out of big league search
engines and might wake up some investor wanting to throw money at this.

~~~
j45
In addition to users submitting articles, is there a reason this doesn't have
a spider of its own based off something like the Google zeitgeist to seed some
topics?

This project looks neat, I think first experiences with it would be much more
improved if you could seed it with some content.

Maybe this could run my search with other search engines to compare and gain
insights.

~~~
misterman0
"is there a reason this doesn't have a spider"

Yes, server capacity. Once I have a better hosting situation I'll start
crawling.

Thank you, I've tried to be neat this time around.

With regards to full-text search, the didyougogo search engine should be able
to replace elasticsearch (which is laughable relevance-wise in my eyes) or
solr, once the alpha-bugs are gone.

~~~
iovrthoughtthis
Why not let volunteers run the crawler on their own machines?

Perhaps HN members might offer some spare cpu cycles.

------
brunosutic
Is there a way to be notified of product updates?

~~~
misterman0
I would love to notify you of the progress this project makes. As of now there
is no email list and I'm not sure there should be one. How about if I announce
these things on the home page and you come back to it, say in a week and do
one query and one URL submission after having read a blog post about the
progress?

Please? :)

------
kiechu
Direct spike on Google hearth.

